# Food & Wine Festival - Who is going?



## tomandrobin (Aug 14, 2009)

We will be attending the Food and Wine Festival again this year. We are arriving 10/3 and staying until 10/6, staying at Beach Club. 

We have three other couples joining us. Two of the couples have never been to the Food and Wine festival. 

Any other tuggers going?


----------



## cindi (Aug 14, 2009)

We will be there from Sept 27 through Oct 4.  Got a two bedroom at Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## Pat H (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be at HGVC I Drive 10/2-10/7.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll be at Wilderness Lodge 11/19-11/22.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 14, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I'll be at Wilderness Lodge 11/19-11/22.



That's not the Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## icydog (Aug 14, 2009)

*We'll be there on the first and second day..*

We'll be at the VWL from Sept 20-27th in a two bedroom lock-off. The F&W starts on the 25th. We have tickets to the Tequilla Tastings in Mexico. We'll be with my daughter and our grandson. He is only a year old so he won't be drinking anything other than milk.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 14, 2009)

We'll be there every other weekend (it's only a 1-hour drive for us).  However, the first week of October is not good for me since I have another trip already planned.   We could have a calendar on who will be at the Food and Wine Festival and then schedule mini tug meetings.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 14, 2009)

We are planning to go one of the first three weekends in Oct, and will stay at Bonnet Creek.  Now we just have to narrow it down to which weekend.  Any advice?


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 14, 2009)

I will be there 10/25-11/01 with my sister and 2 youngest children.  I have a 2 br at the Wilderness Villas--Dawn


----------



## littlestar (Aug 15, 2009)

We'll be down the end of October - Disney's Saratoga and Sheraton Vistana Villages.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 15, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> That's not the Food and Wine Festival.



Duh That's what a 5hr drive with my kids does to you. It's actually 10/19-10/22 at VWL.

I'll be back in a month 11/20 doing a week in a Grand Villa at SSR.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 15, 2009)

Debbyd57 said:


> We are planning to go one of the first three weekends in Oct, and will stay at Bonnet Creek.  Now we just have to narrow it down to which weekend.  Any advice?



Early October is less crowded then late October.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 15, 2009)

We will be there 10/25-11/1 Disney Wilderness Villas


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 15, 2009)

When are the Mickey's Not So Scary Holloween Party dates?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party

September: 4, 11, 15, 18, 22, 25, 29, 2009
October: 1, 2, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31, 2009
November: 1
Tickets on sale Now!
Hours: 7:00 p.m. – midnight, Parade at 8:15 and 10:30, Fireworks at 9:30


It is the reason I am going and I bought our tickets last week for 10/31 and it's also my birthday. Yippee!!!!!!!

Also got tickets for the Backstage 7hr Tour.

Both things I have wanted to do besides staying in VWL.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2009)

pcgirl54 said:


> Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 
> September: 4, 11, 15, 18, 22, 25, 29, 2009
> October: 1, 2, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, 31, 2009
> ...



How much are the tickets?


----------



## DVC Mike (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll be there Oct 23 - Nov 1.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 15, 2009)

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/pa...l-events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party


If entering the park before 4pm you need to buy a regular ticket plus the NSSHT. 
Adults  online now $52 reg $59 Kids 3-9 $46 reg $53


The number of tickets available is limited. Events often sell out early. Tickets purchased within 10 days of event will be available for pick up at the Magic Kingdom® Will Call Window at Guest Relations. Tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Entertainment subject to change without notice. Ticket types, entitlements and prices subject to change without notice. Tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable. 
†Remember: If you are under 18 years of age, you must have your parent or guardian's permission to dial this number.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 16, 2009)

Expensive. I think I'll skip it.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 16, 2009)

*food & wine*

tell me about the food & wine festival


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 16, 2009)

Pat H said:


> Expensive. I think I'll skip it.



We say the samething every year about the Xmas party tickets. With kids that are a bit older and having annual passes it just doesn't make any sense for us.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Food/Wine Info*

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/pa...ts/epcot-international-food-and-wine-festival

Went to this F & W 5 years ago.


Re: Scary Halloween -you can just go to that and go on rides ,see the special parade and fireworks ,watch the headless horseman ride down main street and  trick or treat throughout the park begins after 4pm. If one wants to visit Magic Kingdom earlier in the day then you need to buy a regular ticket.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Aug 20, 2009)

Animal Kingdom 11/1 to 11/7!!!


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2009)

We never miss the Food & Wine.. It's one of the few times my wife lets me drink multiple beers without having a bird.


----------



## icydog (Aug 21, 2009)

icydog said:


> We'll be at the VWL from Sept 20-27th in a two bedroom lock-off. The F&W starts on the 25th. We have tickets to the Tequilla Tastings in Mexico. We'll be with my daughter and our grandson. He is only a year old so he won't be drinking anything other than milk.



Anyone going the first couple of days.  We're going to the taquilla party in Mexico.


----------



## cindi (Aug 22, 2009)

icydog said:


> Anyone going the first couple of days.  We're going to the taquilla party in Mexico.



What/when is that? We will be there with our 27 month old grandson, who would also be drinking milk.  But more than likely on the run.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 22, 2009)

cindi said:


> What/when is that? We will be there with our 27 month old grandson, who would also be drinking milk.  But more than likely on the run.



Cindi, here's a link from DIS boards on F&W, there are a lot of activities(most cost extra)

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/epcot/events/index.htm

I booked the food & wine pairing session in Morocco.


----------



## cindi (Aug 23, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Cindi, here's a link from DIS boards on F&W, there are a lot of activities(most cost extra)
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/guides/epcot/events/index.htm
> 
> I booked the food & wine pairing session in Morocco.



Thanks for the link.  I didn't realize they did that.  Might have to sign up for one of them.


----------



## icydog (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tequilla Tasting in Mexico at Epcot*



cindi said:


> What/when is that? We will be there with our 27 month old grandson, who would also be drinking milk.  But more than likely on the run.



I'm pretty sure they have it each day. I hope they don't make a fuss because my 14 month old grandson is with us. But what are we supposed to do with him while we go to the tasting. He's too young for the Disney Adventure Clubs.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 26, 2009)

This is the first time in 3 years that I won't be going to the Food & Wine festival during my fall break week.   Partly because for the past two years I used ACs from II to go, and that's no longer an option.  

But don't feel too bad - I decided to go to the CI in Sandestin instead to check it out, even though I swore I would never stay there because it's not on the beach...


----------



## cindi (Aug 26, 2009)

icydog said:


> I'm pretty sure they have it each day. I hope they don't make a fuss because my 14 month old grandson is with us. But what are we supposed to do with him while we go to the tasting. He's too young for the Disney Adventure Clubs.



Do you know how "formal' this is?  If they want you to be seated and wait, I am afraid that isn't gonna fly with our GS.


----------



## toocherie (Sep 22, 2009)

DVC Mike said:


> I'll be there Oct 23 - Nov 1.



Mike: we'll overlap a couple days--we're arriving at SSR on October 31---having dinner that night at Kouzzina with some Florida friends--can't wait.  We're there until November 7th.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 22, 2009)

tashamen said:


> This is the first time in 3 years that I won't be going to the Food & Wine festival during my fall break week.   Partly because for the past two years I used ACs from II to go, and that's no longer an option.



Last year I got a last call at Vistana resort for F & W.  Maybe you can try that since you don't have the AC's anymore.  
This year I"m staying at Kidani.  Oct. 13th to the 18th.
Going solo for a few days and am on the waitlist for the 12th at BLT.  Keeping my fingers crossed on that one.
Then it's a Best girlfriends 3 nights towards the weekend.
Can't wait.


----------



## JonathanIT (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to be at the new HGVC Parc Soleil for three nights 10/12-10/15.  I haven't missed at least one visit to F&W at Epcot in the past few years, it is a great event.


----------

